# small arboreal/semi arboreal species?



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

was thinking about looking into something a bit different (lizard only) i would have an 18x18x24 exo terra so would be looking to research something a bit smaller, i am fine with humidity and could provide UV if needed, any ideas on what i can have a look at? 
i have cresties so dont say those llol


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

quadrapop said:


> was thinking about looking into something a bit different (lizard only) i would have an 18x18x24 exo terra so would be looking to research something a bit smaller, i am fine with humidity and could provide UV if needed, any ideas on what i can have a look at?
> i have cresties so dont say those llol


Well, what about a Neon Blue-tailed Tree Lizard? I have no experience with them myself, but I hear they make unusual and easy-to-care for pets, plus they are extraordinarily beautiful. Here's a care sheet and I have a good book witha page about them; it's called _Reptiles, Amphibians, and Invertebrates; an Identification and Care Guide_. I think it's that, anyway.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

i was reading about them last night thought they were beutifull, not sure about availability though and some care sheets are sooo contradicting, will have a look at this one though, cheers


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

quadrapop said:


> i was reading about them last night thought they were beutifull, not sure about availability though and some care sheets are sooo contradicting, will have a look at this one though, cheers


No problem. If you want something more popular, then several gecko species are good; you could look into Giant Day Geckos. They're wonderful creatures but their big downside is their intolerance of handling. they are more readily available than Neons, and I can direct you to a breeder who also sells several other arboreal lizards you may want to look at...

The Lizard Wizard

Hope this helps you on your search.:2thumb:


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

I would definitely recommend looking at the lizard wizard website - loads of species to look, loads of good info on requirements, and very helpful speaking to them in person. I keep a pair of Australian velvet geckos (oedura monilis) which I got about a year ago from the Lizard Wizard. They live in a 24x18x18, although to be honest don't need all that space cos fully grown they're only about 4 or 5 inches in total length. They're arboreal and are brilliant to watch at night when they're hunting. Very fast, although not especially handleable cos I'm scared of losing them!


----------



## Lygo (Oct 2, 2008)

Lepidodactylus lugubris;- (mourning geckos)
Small social gecko, all female, clone reproduction. Work well in groups, all ages, interesting to watch, and bold enough to feed from hand. They also have a sweet tooth.










Some of the Lygodactylus genus; Small active day geckos, interesting to watch. 
An adult male;








A month old juvenile;









If you fancy something more exotic; Sphaerodactylus genus.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

wow love all those geckos i was gonna steer away from geckos but those are lovely id like something thats fairly active in the day time.
im gonna have a look at a lot of day geckos!


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

any others?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

bump!


----------



## richboy (Mar 30, 2008)

what about something like a green anole or another type of anole

Green Anole Caresheet


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

skunk gecko (aka lined or palm gecko) there's one at my local shop and it looks lovely 

anoles, day geckos, green tree skink (if u can get your hands on 1)


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

richboy said:


> what about something like a green anole or another type of anole
> 
> Green Anole Caresheet


 
theres loads about but i dont like the look of them much, they look evil! lol


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

spend_day said:


> skunk gecko (aka lined or palm gecko) there's one at my local shop and it looks lovely
> 
> anoles, day geckos, green tree skink (if u can get your hands on 1)


 
i was thinking of day geckos, never seen a green tree skink though


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

Lygo said:


> Lepidodactylus lugubris;- (mourning geckos)
> Small social gecko, all female, clone reproduction. Work well in groups, all ages, interesting to watch, and bold enough to feed from hand. They also have a sweet tooth.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! I do like your geckos ,ive been around a breeding pair of the what we called yellowheaded geckos .i do have to say they are amazing lizards and very easy to breed the two i had known bred all the time and had no problems every egg hatched too.The second sp you have is a real stunner :no1:


----------



## Gojira Reptiles (Dec 7, 2012)

I was going to suggest anoles too. They're always a good inexpensive choice; very social and energetic little guys. Brown anoles are a bit aggressive but really entertaining and lively.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

This thread's nearly 4 years old, seems an odd bump


----------

